# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  مجرد ازعاج..!

## دموع الورد

لن أجبركْ آن تبقى دآئماً بـ جآنبي 

آو ان يلتصقً جسُدكْ بـ جسدي . .

أريدكْ فقطْ :

آن ترمِي هُمومك وقتْ لقآئي . .

تحتضنْ آشيآئي . .

تدآعُب آفرآحِي . .

أريدك الشخصْ البليدْ وقتْ حًديثي !

القويّ وقتْ بُكآئي ,

و الطفل المسكِينْ وقت حنآنـي

لآ أحتآج أبدأ كلآمآ منُمقاً 

ولآ حُبا مُفرطآ او قلبأ رقيقاً . .

ولآ حًتى حضنآ دآفئ ’


كُل مأ أحتآجُه ...









رجُلا يقلبْ السمآء فقط ليمنع انحنائي

----------


## mylife079

كُل مأ أحتآجُه ...


رجُلا يقلبْ السمآء فقط ليمنع انحنائي


يسلمو كلام معبر 

 :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

جميل  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> أريدك الشخصْ البليدْ وقتْ حًديثي !
> 
> القويّ وقتْ بُكآئي ,
> 
> و الطفل المسكِينْ وقت حنآنـي
> 
> لآ أحتآج أبدأ كلآمآ منُمقاً
> 
> ولآ حُبا مُفرطآ او قلبأ رقيقاً . .
> ...


بصراحة كلمات بتجنن
تقبلي مروري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لن أجبركْ آن تبقى دآئماً بـ جآنبي 
> 
> آو ان يلتصقً جسُدكْ بـ جسدي . .
> 
> أريدكْ فقطْ :
> 
> آن ترمِي هُمومك وقتْ لقآئي . .
> 
> تحتضنْ آشيآئي . .
> ...


بصراجة مجرد لإعجاب قليل على الموضوع موضوع راقي بكل معنى الكلمة

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم العطر  :Eh S(21):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> رجُلا يقلبْ السمآء فقط ليمنع انحنائي


فكرك بـ نلاقي  :Icon9:

----------


## دموع الورد

> فكرك بـ نلاقي


ما اعتقد ..بس على أمل :SnipeR (52):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]أريدكْ فقطْ :
آن ترمِي هُمومك وقتْ لقآئي . .


أما آن للرجال فَهم ما يُردنهُ النساء؟؟!
أن تكون رجلاً لا يعني أن تكون مُتجاهلاً لمن حولك ..

دموع الورد .. في هذه السطور حاجة فطرية تطلبها المرأة في الرجل .. في الواقع أكره الرجل الذي لا يُقدّر حاجات إمرأته ..

شكراً لكِ يا متألقة [/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

أروع رد

اشكرك هدوء :Wink:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أريدكْ فقطْ :

آن ترمِي هُمومك وقتْ لقآئي . .

تحتضنْ آشيآئي . .

تدآعُب آفرآحِي . .


*********************

كلام جميل  ورائع جداً يا دموع الورد 

يدل 
على مشاعر صادقه 

 يدل
 على صفاء الروح و بوح الخواطر 

 :SnipeR (69):  :Icon27:  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

كلام رائع بمعنى الكلمة :SnipeR (59):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

ما أجملها من كلمات  :Eh S(7):

----------

